# December POTM contest



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Hello all! December and all it's busyness is upon us, but don't let it keep you from taking in the fresh air or snuggling up by the fire with your trusty red companion. For those of you in the southern hemisphere, please doctor your photos to look slightly colder for my sake. 

Please submit up to two pics taken this month.


----------



## Pecan_and_BB (Jun 15, 2015)

She's getting darn good and the "play dead" trick


----------



## ReAlDaPh (Oct 19, 2015)

Baron 'Phlying' through the air. If you're not a hockey fan, it might not make sense at first...


----------



## Nudge23 (Feb 9, 2014)

Some weekend dress-ups...


----------



## Fcardoso (Sep 22, 2015)

I may not win this contest, but I got the ugly sweater one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Two Hungarian Pointers (Vizsla) and two Transylvanian Hounds (Kopo) enjoying a late fall hike in the hills. The Kopo is being saved from extinction by the efforts of a handful of folks. At this time their numbers are only around 100. Great hound and with a history as long and distinct as our Vizslas.


----------



## fangsterno1 (Oct 25, 2015)

little loki nearly 14 week old this was taken on his 2nd off lead walk 45 min off lead till he decided listening to the sound of a plastic bottle being crunched was more important than anything else so lead was back on for last bit but i let him keep the bottle for a bit as his reward lol


----------



## lord brush (Oct 22, 2015)

"Riley", our 6 m/o Wirehair at the (cold), beach (UK)


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Lord said:


> "Riley", our 6 m/o Wirehair at the (cold), beach (UK)


I'm surprised he has such a solid build at 6 months. He's very handsome!


----------



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

Our Christmas card picture!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I Made Mr.Ferguson pose with Santa before he could run off the the beach... LOL


----------



## Pecan_and_BB (Jun 15, 2015)

Not a whole lotta walkin going on this trail (by the birds or Pecan)


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Hard to believe it is less than a week until Christmas - Aspen should have snow on his face instead of sand! Temps in southern Ontario have been incredible, and this V is not complaining! 

A 2 hour romp at the Beach this morning. Here he is impatiently waiting for me to throw the ball 

Photo #1


----------



## lord brush (Oct 22, 2015)

einspänner said:


> Lord said:
> 
> 
> > "Riley", our 6 m/o Wirehair at the (cold), beach (UK)
> ...


Thanks  he certainly is a chunky monkey!


----------



## mdcrec (Apr 29, 2012)

Cash Capone avoiding the cold weather, under a warm blanket.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Smile for the camera! Eh...close enough.


----------



## rudolph (Dec 14, 2013)

Abigail was dressed while she napped. She was a little confused when she woke up.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Final hike for 2015. It was a good one. 30 degrees and sunny. Bailey and Chloe enjoying the hills above our East Bay Valley. For two hours this morning we had these chilly hills to ourselves. It was wonderful.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Sunday after Christmas - he's all partied out...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Photo #2

On our hike at the farm today we stumbled across a coyote kill, and nearby Aspen's prize was found  Much easier finding sheds this time of year without the snow on the ground!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Here is one of my ugly mutt for you, REM. I hope there are English Pointers, Vizslas, and more birds than you ever imagined with you now.


----------



## fangsterno1 (Oct 25, 2015)

been a few to choose for last pic but went with this walk in the woods been trying to get him exploring different terrains he loves the woods lol


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

New Years Eve dinner for Haeden and Kravitz - bison steaks on the grill. They were beyond excited to dig in and Haeden looks mighty proud of his meal.


----------

